# Burton Cartels breaking



## Teslatic (Dec 8, 2013)

I had a problem with the 2013 Cartels highback foam ripping off after 3 days on the mountain. Swapped them out for 2014s at my local shop and they've actually been fine. 

My understanding is that Burton's warranty is awesome. I would give them a call and they'll fix you up. Hopefully just a fluke- they sell so many of these things that I think if there was a widespread problem we'd be hearing more about it.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Call burton and they should hook you up. Their customer service is pretty good.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Burton warranty service is indeed awesome. Which why you likely will NOT hear about a widespread problem. I almost got a pair of cartels. I am fanboy for these:

THE REPUBLIC

Hinge disc is awesome and since the company is owned by Burton you get great binding and burton standing behind them.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

If the bindings were a season or more old.. then yeah, having great customers definitely shines, but having new gear break on you while on the mountain can definitely leave a bad opinion. I had a similar problem with Rome, my 390's kept breaking left and right, I had to go through their customer service 3 or 4 times for new parts for practically new bindings. I'm glad they "took care of me", but unless they were to really go out of their way (ie. Replacing the entire binding, considering I keep having issues with a new set) then chances are, I won't be buying a Rome product for a while.

OP, this is your second problem in short time. Let them know you aren't too happy about it. I'd ask them about replacing the entire set for the same thing, if not this time around, at least if another issue pops up in short time. Either way, good luck.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I called Burton and they are sending me a new highback. Sadly, they said it would take 5 business days to ship, which means they aren't expediting the shipping. Pretty lame considering this is the second time they've broken and I had to pay to fix them the first time.
I have a feeling these will go back to Backcountry next time I have a stretch where I can't get on the mountain for a few days or if they break again. I just hope Burton has to foot the bill on that and not Backcountry.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Heaps of people on here rave about great Burton customer service, but I've read several where it has been crap. They should have something in place to get you up and running faster than 5 days.
I just brought some new Rome 390 Boss's, after a good run with old 390's. Hopefully they turn out to be good in the binding lottery.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Dutty said:


> Has anybody had any problems with 2014 cartels? I bought a pair, and they are pretty decent bindings functionally, but they have broken twice in the ~10 days I have used them. First time the plastic piece on the ratchet broke, and I just picked up a new one in the mountain rental shop. Seemed like a cheap part, but no biggie, easy to replace.
> Then yesterday, my highback lean adjuster broke through the highback. It ripped totally through the foam and came out. The construction just doesn't seem very sturdy.
> Anybody else had similar problems? Not sure if I should call Burton for new parts or just send the things back to Backcountry and get some 390 Bosses instead. I really don't want to wait 2 weeks with Backcountry for the return.


How did you break the high back lean adjuster? I ride with a group of guys where we mostly use cartels and I've only seen them break once when a guy hasn't folded his high back down at the chairlift and between the the lift and the ground it's ripped that thread out.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dutty said:


> I called Burton and they are sending me a new highback. Sadly, they said it would take 5 business days to ship, which means they aren't expediting the shipping. Pretty lame considering this is the second time they've broken and I had to pay to fix them the first time.
> I have a feeling these will go back to Backcountry next time I have a stretch where I can't get on the mountain for a few days or if they break again. I just hope Burton has to foot the bill on that and not Backcountry.


Compared to most of the other binding companies 5 days ain't bad, believe me. Also, you can just return these to backcountry and request a refund which will take 2 weeks. At the same time, order another set of cartels and get them sent out in 2 days. Problem solved.



NZRide said:


> Heaps of people on here rave about great Burton customer service, but I've read several where it has been crap. They should have something in place to get you up and running faster than 5 days.
> I just brought some new Rome 390 Boss's, after a good run with old 390's. Hopefully they turn out to be good in the binding lottery.


Burton's customer service pisses all over Rome's...good luck with your 390s...



kwillo said:


> How did you break the high back lean adjuster? I ride with a group of guys where we mostly use cartels and I've only seen them break once when a guy hasn't folded his high back down at the chairlift and between the the lift and the ground it's ripped that thread out.


This.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't say Burton's customer service pisses all over Romes. I had a set of 2008 Rome arsenals where the straps wore out after 5 seasons. They sent me a new set of straps, no charge. I didn't ask for them to be expedited, so I have no idea if they would have shipped them faster if I requested, but that at least puts them equal to Burton in my experience.
I have no idea how the adjuster came out, it looks like it just ripped through the foam. I always put it down before I get on the lift, and I never felt it catch on anything. It could have been anything that happened to it, but there is no other sign of damage on the binding other than where the adjuster busted through the foam.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Dutty said:


> I called Burton and they are sending me a new highback. Sadly, they said it would take 5 business days to ship, which means they aren't expediting the shipping. Pretty lame considering this is the second time they've broken and I had to pay to fix them the first time.
> I have a feeling these will go back to Backcountry next time I have a stretch where I can't get on the mountain for a few days or if they break again. I just hope Burton has to foot the bill on that and not Backcountry.


This is surprising; Burton has a 48 hour commitment on warranty returns. Is this a warranty replacement or wear and tear? Seems like warranty to me. 

https://www.burton.com/on/demandwar...ite/default/CustomerService-Show?cid=warranty

I guess you didn't know this, I would have insisted in priority shipping.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah I didn't read that. That is actually really good, I'm guessing they may have just told me 5 days as CYA in case for some reason it gets held up.
Thanks for the help, I'll just wait and see at this point.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Both Burton and Rome customer service is awesome, so not sure why anyone would shit on either. You want to find something to complain about? Try dealing with Salomon or K2 customer service.


----------



## BigHerm (Oct 8, 2014)

My 2014 Cartels had the same deal with the forward lean adjuster blowing out of the foam. I always put the hiback down for loading. I taped it back together and sent it back at the end of the season. Replaced fo free.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I forgot about this post. I guess I should follow up and give credit where it is due.
It did take about a week to get the new highback in, but the binding definitely performed for the rest of the year. I'm really glad I stayed with them.

Also, I was hella impressed with Burton customer service last year with some M2 goggles I bought. I had a lens with reflective coating and it started to flake off towards the end of the season (~30 days of use). I called customer service, and they told me to send back the lens after the season was over and they would replace it. 
Not only did they replace the lens, they gave me brand new 2015 goggles. You don't get much better than that.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about Burton bindings is the fact I feel like I could crush them in my hand like a piece of origami. Never ridden them though....


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

2hellnbak said:


> The only thing I don't like about Burton bindings is the fact I feel like I could crush them in my hand like a piece of origami. Never ridden them though....


Haha, that describes my 2013 Geneses pretty well. They've held up so far though.


----------



## zanderc13 (Nov 11, 2017)

I realize this is an old thread but I have a pair of Cartels that also had the forward lean bust through the foam. I don't have my receipt so Burton won't replace the highback. Any ideas on where/how to buy one cheap to replace myself?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

zanderc13 said:


> I realize this is an old thread but I have a pair of Cartels that also had the forward lean bust through the foam. I don't have my receipt so Burton won't replace the highback. Any ideas on where/how to buy one cheap to replace myself?


Don't know where you are but:

https://www.fixmybinding.com


----------



## zanderc13 (Nov 11, 2017)

In the UK but thanks man. Will give this a try.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

zanderc13 said:


> In the UK but thanks man. Will give this a try.


Me too. Nothing quite like it over here. Have you tried contacting Burton Europe direct? Their customer services is second to none.


----------



## zanderc13 (Nov 11, 2017)

Just gave them a call and they said to put a request through their website. We'll see how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

I have a pair of 2013 Burton Cartels that I'm still using with no issues whatsoever. I already rode more than 70 days on them. I had to replace the plastic straps but that's about it.
If you buy used bindings, they may have been already damaged.


----------

